# Do the Spanish knit????



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I probably shouldn't admit to this, but in my spare time I do a fair bit of hand knitting. I have been ordering wool and patterns from the UK which isn't a problem, although the post and packing cost can sometimes be steep. 
I've been looking out for a wool shop in Spain, or a haberdashers, but haven't come across one. 
Don't the Spanish knit???


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

lynn said:


> I probably shouldn't admit to this, but in my spare time I do a fair bit of hand knitting. I have been ordering wool and patterns from the UK which isn't a problem, although the post and packing cost can sometimes be steep.
> I've been looking out for a wool shop in Spain, or a haberdashers, but haven't come across one.
> Don't the Spanish knit???


They sure do! MIL and Grandma IL both have made, oh, three hundred baby sweaters in anticipation of far-off (great) grandchildren. 

I've never seen proper "itchy" wool though. There's a yarn shop here downtown, but it's all pretty delicate stuff.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

lynn said:


> I probably shouldn't admit to this, but in my spare time I do a fair bit of hand knitting. I have been ordering wool and patterns from the UK which isn't a problem, although the post and packing cost can sometimes be steep.
> I've been looking out for a wool shop in Spain, or a haberdashers, but haven't come across one.
> Don't the Spanish knit???


I'd have thought so . Around here we have plenty of wool shops & haberdashers !


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> I'd have thought so . Around here we have plenty of wool shops & haberdashers !


I can't be looking in the right places then....
What would you suggest I put in google to search for shops in the area?? Is it 'tienda de hacer punto' do you think??


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Look up "lana"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Look up "lana"


or mercería - haberdashery

we have tons of them here, too


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! Found an Spanish online store so can order my wool at a more reasonable p&p

Any requests??? LOL.....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Im not into knitting but made me think... i remember the shops mum used to go into in the Uk to buy all her knitting stuff... i dont see them here at all, but obviously they exist... i never see spanish women knitting... mnd you i doubt they have time... they spend all day mopping the doorsteps round here!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

lynn said:


> Thanks guys! Found an Spanish online store so can order my wool at a more reasonable p&p
> 
> Any requests??? LOL.....


A knitted giraffe ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> I probably shouldn't admit to this, but in my spare time I do a fair bit of hand knitting. I have been ordering wool and patterns from the UK which isn't a problem, although the post and packing cost can sometimes be steep.
> I've been looking out for a wool shop in Spain, or a haberdashers, but haven't come across one.
> Don't the Spanish knit???


We have two mercerias in our little town which sell yarn and knitting needles. They also sell it at the bazaar chino.

However I have had problems finding pure wool here (I don't like knitting acrylic), so I get it online from New Lanark Mills in Scotland. It is very reasonable, I got enough for three big Aran jumpers (including postage) for just over £50.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> A knitted giraffe ?


Like the one in the back row here?....

P4251222.JPG | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

lynn said:


> Thanks guys! Found an Spanish online store so can order my wool at a more reasonable p&p
> 
> Any requests??? LOL.....


Do they sell english wool brands?


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Rosemary said:


> Do they sell english wool brands?


Unfortunately not.... but I can substitute by looking at the needle size and tension details. This is the site I found:
Ovillos.com
I must admit, I've ordered a few pattern books from the UK, as I just can't cope with Spanish patterns!!

10 balls of merino 4ply came to 16.20 euros, with an extra 5 euros for shipping. Not bad value I'd say


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are at least two wool shops in Nerja....


----------

